# Can you remember a club in Manchester called...



## handy1 (Feb 13, 2010)

...and that's the problem,i can't.

In the 80's there was a nightclub on the corner of Princess St and George St,at the back of the art gallery.

It was a basement club and the name may have started with an "O"


Help,it's driving me mad


----------



## aqua (Feb 13, 2010)

moose is the person for this question!


----------



## moose (Feb 17, 2010)

...except I lived in London in the 80s, mostly.


----------



## handy1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Might have been O'Hara's


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Feb 18, 2010)

Apols if you've already tried this, but have you tried looking at the site on Google Streetview? Might jog your memory?


----------

